# Would this be a 'dilute' penguin?



## mncanary (Jul 15, 2011)

Yes, the spelling is correct. Penguin. 

They've found a penguin that is an 'isabel' but I wonder if that would be the same as 'dilute' in pigeons. It looks the same as an isabel in finches. That is, the black is gone and replaced by a light brown or tan color. I've heard the term 'isabel' is relation to other birds, but not in pigeon discussions. Here is the link with a picture of the penguin:

http://news.nationalgeographic.com/...uin-albino-antarctica-animals-science-blonde/

Dave


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

As far as relating it to pigeons, then yeah I guess you could call it "dilute". It's a leucistic mutation. Other speices pop out both leucistic (lightening of color) and melanistic (darkening/blackening of color) mutations.


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

*Could be nothing more then an Albino.* ..GEORGE


----------



## spence (Dec 15, 2011)

*like buff in geese*

The color of the penguin looks just like the buff coloring in geese which I think is a loss of black pigments and other pigments remain and it is not related to albinism. I once saw a wild, white fronted goose with the buff mutation but it still had the black around the bill and belly stripes, it only affected the brown colored feathering.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Yep, that's what leucism is. It doesn't give the pink eyes and such of the albinos.


----------



## Henk69 (Feb 25, 2010)

I would say that the penguin looks like a recessive red


----------

